# Is a c4500 duramax the same as 2500hd duramax?



## kjgp1300r (May 27, 2010)

We have an 05 c4500 with a blown duramax. Ive been looking on ebay for a new motor but all i can find are 2500hd duramax engines. Are they the same?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

kjgp1300r;1259840 said:


> We have an 05 c4500 with a blown duramax. Ive been looking on ebay for a new motor but all i can find are 2500hd duramax engines. Are they the same?


Except for the exhaust manifolds, the intake system and the oil pan. I think the 4500 uses a bigger pan as well. Look on the diesel place for a guy named Tony Burkhart,
www.allseasondieselperformance.com He gets a hold of new wrecked trucks from the plants and usually has a motor for sale.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Just out of curiosity.... what caused the motor to blow at 6 years young?


----------



## kjgp1300r (May 27, 2010)

Not sure, it started knocking so we took it to a few diesel mechanics, and they said it was due to a bad injector and that the motor was blown.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you sure an injector isn't stuck? Injector knock can be very decieving. Unless it hydrolocked while you were driving and you bent a rod or 2, or if the crankcase was full of fuel for an extended period of time and it spun a bearing.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm hearing of more and more Duramaxes going into the shop.

Just had a friend who blew one of the heads. The shop thought it was a head gasket but it turns out that the head had warped beyond machining. 6 years old too.

Another one blew out a seal at the oil cooler and it dropped all the oil and fried the motor. About 6 years old also.

Back to the original post, you could swap out the different parts onto your donor motor such as the oil pan and manifold.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

They also have them detuned in the big trucks.


----------



## kjgp1300r (May 27, 2010)

They said a rod was bent. Hard to believe she only has about 130k. We have multiple 2500hd's w/ the duramax with well over 200k still running strong along with another 06 c4500 with about 120k.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

White Gardens;1260030 said:


> I'm hearing of more and more Duramaxes going into the shop.
> 
> Just had a friend who blew one of the heads. The shop thought it was a head gasket but it turns out that the head had warped beyond machining. 6 years old too.
> 
> ...


I love Dmaxes myself, but everything has it's share of issues. I think a big reason you hear more and more about it is b/c they've now been around for so long. There are several approaching one mil miles and many that didn't make it nearly that long before they called it quits. 10 years later and hundreds of thousands produced, you're bound to start hearing about them having issues, especially the neglected ones.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

got-h2o;1260041 said:


> I love Dmaxes myself, but everything has it's share of issues. I think a big reason you hear more and more about it is b/c they've now been around for so long. There are several approaching one mil miles and many that didn't make it nearly that long before they called it quits. 10 years later and hundreds of thousands produced, you're bound to start hearing about them having issues, especially the neglected ones.


Oh, I do agree. With that many motors out there, there are going to be issues.

I'm also biased a bit too as my neighbor/Peterbuilt mechanic truly believes that any V-diesel motor is not a true longevity diesel motor.

Even as a Ford guy (for small trucks), he thinks the Cummins in-line 6 is the best diesel motor for pickups. His theory is that any V diesel isn't able to withstand the torque and power put on them, and you get a true longevity diesel motor from an in-line. Lust stinks that Dodge doesn't make a better truck to go with the Cummins.

He also wants me to special order a new 4wd, F-450/550 from the factory with a Cummins. Too bad I don't have 60K to drop on a new truck.  .

Don't know, I'm sure he has some valid points. The only main reason I stay away from diesel motors is the expense of repair. That and my opinion is that a diesel needs to used in the manner of a tractor where you set the throttle and leave it while you are using it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

White Gardens;1260318 said:


> Oh, I do agree. With that many motors out there, there are going to be issues.
> 
> I'm also biased a bit too as my neighbor/Peterbuilt mechanic truly believes that any V-diesel motor is not a true longevity diesel motor.
> 
> ...


I agree with him.................but times have changed. The longevity IMO came from their inability to rev high like the V style diesels. My 12V Cummins is lucky to hit 2,500 RPM's any time it goes out. I can't say that for my V8 diesels. But that's a thing of the past, the newer inline 6's rev much higher than the days of old, especially in a pickup.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

kjgp1300r;1259840 said:


> We have an 05 c4500 with a blown duramax. Ive been looking on ebay for a new motor but all i can find are 2500hd duramax engines. Are they the same?


I do believe the 05 kodiaks and topkicks use the same LLY motor.. with a few different parts. And like someone else said, the ECM is running a different tune. Definitely check out dieselplace.com for more answers.


----------

